# Sedona Arizona



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 10, 2010)

I am thinking about an exchange here next summer and was wondering how hot it is during the summer months- specifically June and july.

Also anyone have any suggestions on the better timeshares in Sedona?


----------



## skimble (Jan 11, 2010)

It gets up into the 90's, but it's comfortable because it's a dry heat.  Sedona is wondeful during the summer.  It's a fantastic place to hike and swim in the creek.  
Los Abrigados is centrally located.  The newer villas are really nice.  The older ones are good for a couple or a couple with small children.  
There isn't a lot of availability in RCI for this summer, so Los Abrigados would be my best recommendation.


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 12, 2010)

skimble is correct about the temps and how it feels. Very comfortable in the 90s and breezes and shade make it even better. Cool nights (60s) and great sleeping weather. Hottest time of day is usually around 4PM. 
Sedona is a very popular TS destination as a week is a perfect amount of time to enjoy it. And of course adding an over night stay or a day trip to the Grand Canyon NP is a natural. It's only 2 hours away by car.
There are almost a dozen TS options in Sedona. Which ones are you considering?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 12, 2010)

How is it for the first week of April?  We have an II exchange to Sedona Summit.


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 12, 2010)

I've lived here for 10 years. In that time I've seen everything from sunny in the 80s, to April showers, to a blizzard that dropped a foot of snow, all in the first week of April..


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jan 12, 2010)

We stayed at the Hyatt Pinon Pointe in October.  It was a nice two bedroom with gorgeous views of the red rock.  Also, it's a short walk (5 minutes) into the town.


----------



## Kai Kona (Jan 13, 2010)

*Sedona*

I'd second what Red Rox said re Sedona in April.  My wife and I
froze for the week we had in April.  Los Abrigados was a great location.
If it's April or nothing, I'd take the risk and go because Sedona is spectacular.
And if you have any Woo-Woo inclinations, there are energy vortexes which
are worth exploring as a bonus.
Terry


----------



## DAA (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if it is nicer to stay in Sedona as opposed to Phoenix or Scottsdale.  I was looking at a getaway in either location for June.


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 13, 2010)

Sedona is all about the outdoors and scenery. Weather there will be very pleasant in June. PHX and Scottsdale will be hot in June. Think highs in the 110s. PHX and Scottsdale are a big metropolitan area with all services you would associate with a big city, but in the AZ desert.
What are you looking for in your vacation?


----------



## Kai Kona (Jan 14, 2010)

Dear DAA,
     I felt I had come in to never-never land when I first
drove in to Sedona.  It was stunning.  I laughed at restaurants
advertising a view.  The View is everywhere is is so beautiful.
     And the energy and craft/arts are more unique than many
destinations.
     Red Rox asked a crucial question: what are you looking for?
If you don't know, go to Sedona.
Kai Kona


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have to laugh when I read "it's a dry heat".  I was in Sedona during Labor Day week in '08.  I don't care if it's a dry heat or not, I was HOT!  I guess it's all what you're used to.

Sue


----------



## DAA (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for your responses.  I am looking for a nice resort with beautiful scenery.  By your response, I think I would prefer Sedona over Scottsdale.  I was only considering Scottsdale because there is the Marriott there and the drive to Sedona from the airport is about two hours. We enjoy nature and hiking so I think Sedona would be the better choice. Does anyone have a preference on timeshares to stay in?  II has several of them on getaways.


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 14, 2010)

There are about a dozen TS resorts in Sedona. Tell us which ones are available for you and we can give you specific feedback.


----------



## RIMike (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sedona!!!*



Carlsbadguy said:


> I am thinking about an exchange here next summer and was wondering how hot it is during the summer months- specifically June and july.
> 
> Also anyone have any suggestions on the better timeshares in Sedona?



I had a wonderful vacation at the Sedona Sumitt with breathtaking views at sunset...check them out.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sedona Resorts*

Through II best availability seems to be at Sedona Summit and Sedona Ridge.  ANy suggestions as to which is better or in a better location.


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 14, 2010)

The Ridge and the Summit are very similar. Same developer, same era, same design. At opposite ends of town Ridge is off 179 in the Village of Oakcreek (VOC). Summit is off 89A in West Sedona. Both are good. Uptown Sedona is about equidistant from the two places at the intersection of 179 and 89A aka the Y. You'll use your car to do just about everything when you're in Sedona. Drive to places, then park, hike, whatever.


----------



## LBTRS (Jan 15, 2010)

DAA said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is nicer to stay in Sedona as opposed to Phoenix or Scottsdale.  I was looking at a getaway in either location for June.



Phoenix/Scottsdale will be blazing hot in June!!! I live in the Phoenix metro area and I would much rather stay in Sedona for a vacation in June. Sedona is close enough for a day trip to the Grand Canyon, Flagstaff, Phoenix/Scottsdale and many other areas and will be cooler in June. The biggest reason to chose Sedona is the view you will have everywhere you look. People don't chose Phoenix as a summer getaway location.

We have an ownership in Sedona and love it up there now that we have come to accept the liberal artsy folks that live there.


----------



## Red Rox (Jan 15, 2010)

LBTRS said:


> We have an ownership in Sedona and love it up there now that we have come to accept the liberal artsy folks that live there.



LOL You might be pleasantly surprised by the large number of conservative minded residents of Sedona. But it's the kooks and woo woo folks that get so much attention


----------

